# Bitfenix Prodigy!!!



## stinger608 (Jul 2, 2013)

Has anyone built in one of these mITX cases?

The power supply bay is a royal PITA!!!!!!!!!!

Is there an adapter that a person can get from Bitfenix to extend the back of the case to make it less insane to install a power supply? 

Been trying to use a Seasonic M12D 750w semi-modular unit and I just don't see it happening! 

At the moment I flat don't have the funds to afford a total modular supply and not even sure that would help much.

Any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 2, 2013)

from what I found (frostytech review was the first in 10 reviews that actually gave an honest measurement), that PSU is 150mm by 160mm, theoretically it should fit without much issue. I assume you are wiring the cables through the hole in the front and sliding both the cables and the PSU in at the same time?

From the BitFenix site...


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 2, 2013)

sneekypeet said:


> from what i found, that PSU is 150mm by 160mm, theoretically it should fit without much issue. I assume you are wiring the cables through the hole in the front ans sliding both the cables and the PSU in at the same time?



Yea I am running the fixed cables through the front hole in the bay and sliding the power supply in. The power supply lacks about 1/4" to 3/8" from being flush. The fixed cables just don't make that slight offset bend to the oval slot they need to run through.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 2, 2013)

stinger608 said:


> Yea I am running the fixed cables through the front hole in the bay and sliding the power supply in. The power supply lacks about 1/4" to 3/8" from being flush. The fixed cables just don't make that slight offset bend to the oval slot they need to run through.



There is a PSU extender bracket made by Lian Li that would work.
http://www.lian-li.com/en/dt_portfolio/pe-01/

Lian Li bracket on the Prodigy...
http://i69.photobucket.com/albums/i61/phoenixdancer/20130307_225021_zpse01ecfe2.jpg

Also looks like stand-offs work  Isn't so sexy, but works.
http://forums.bit-tech.net/showthread.php?t=257028


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 2, 2013)

wow, never thought about using standoffs! 

That Lian Li adapter would be the cats meow! Supposedly Bitfenix was going to build an adapter but I sure don't find one. 

I am going to run the PCI-e cables through the side with the video card and see if that helps, but if not I may try the stand offs until I can get an adapter ordered.

Thanks a ton Sneeky for pointing me in the right direction bro!!


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 2, 2013)

This is why we are here bro


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 2, 2013)

Man, it feels like something is going to frigging break trying to cram the psu in there!!!!!!


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 2, 2013)

time to grab the stand-offs


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 2, 2013)

stinger608 said:


> Man, it feels like something is going to frigging break trying to cram the psu in there!!!!!!





sneekypeet said:


> time to grab the stand-offs



that is what I was thinking as well Sneeky. Slid the psu back out and made some cable adjustment and tried again. 
Had to push pretty dang hard but I managed to get the thumb screws in! 

Whew, what a serious PITA!!

For a mITX case it is already fairly large, so they could have made it an extra 1/2" longer and it would have made all the difference in the world for installing a power supply!


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jul 2, 2013)

I crammed a Corsair GS 700W in mine with some force. Most PSU's should fit.. with some force... hah


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 2, 2013)

johnnyfiive said:


> I *crammed* a Corsair GS 700W in mine with some force. Most PSU's should fit.. with some force... hah



 "Crammed" is the optimum word there. 

Its a great case with the exception of the power supply cage.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 3, 2013)

Yeah...definitely the most difficult PSU of my building career but far from impossible. Mine is the same size as yours too apparently (and not fully modular either--NZXT Hale82 650).


----------



## Sanhime (Aug 6, 2013)

Anyone know if a Corsair AX1200 would fit in the Prodigy using the Lian Li PSU extension?

Would drilling be required to fit the Lian Li extension on the Prodigy?


----------

